# Hello, Need I.D for Texas Cichlid. Thanks! Load Warning*



## oscarsftw (Aug 14, 2008)

First of all I would like to say hello to everyone. 1st post :fish:

I am unsure what type of Texas Cichlid mines is, or maybe a hybrid between Cyano and Carpinte.


























































Thanks! :thumb: [/img]


----------



## oscarsftw (Aug 14, 2008)

He seems a lot white/brighter in person instead of this greenish yellow.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't know what kind that is but just wanted to say he looks great :thumb:


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks like a normal Herichthys cyanoguttatus to me. A carpinte would have larger spots, be a little bit darker, and have a green instead of the the silverish blue spots.

Nice fish :thumb: !!!

Be warned though, they can be stupid mean. They will pick a fight with almost any fish. That oscar I see in the background could be in for a beating if you don't watch it. The texas will act fine for the longest time then one morning you get up and one of your fish is either dead or beat senseless. Most pet stores don't get large ones in, most of the large ones you see are returns because they were killing everything else.

Hopefully you have a well behaved one, but be ready for trouble.

Welcome to the boards!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Lools like a standard texas to me.


----------



## oscarsftw (Aug 14, 2008)

He is pretty fiesty, he picks a fight with my male Convict a lot. I have 3 Oscars and the aggression is usually spread between the 3 Oscars. But as for right now, that Texas can't push my black Tiger Oscar around, that guy fights back! The Texas right now is pretty much a loner, I should be getting my 125G soon and I'm going to put some driftwood in there so the Texas can feel safer with more hiding spots.

Thanks for the help guys!

So many fish forums and so many opinions! :-?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

None of the texas I've ever owned or seen has blue dots like that. They were always silver-white. The dot size suggests cyano ... the color of the dots doesn't though. But most of the dots in the middle of the body are silver-white, it's only the spots along the face and dorsal area that appear blue. Tough one. I'd still lean to cyano though ...


----------



## oscarsftw (Aug 14, 2008)

Are Texas Cichlids Cyano suppose to be a darker color on the body? Cause mines seem like a whiteish blue.


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

They are fairly light except when breeding. Your light substraight also will makes it appair lighter. It looks pretty normal to me.


----------



## oscarsftw (Aug 14, 2008)

After looking up more pictures and comparing the Carpinte and the Cyano. It looks like a mix between the two. It has the blue of a Carpinte but looks like a Cyano...I'm so confused. Looks very close to a "Green Texas Cichlid" to me now.

Don't they turn almost black with a white face when breeding???


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The spots are too small to be a pure carpinte ... it might be a carpinte/cyano mix ... or just an oddly colored cyano. The size of the spots mean there is cyano somewhere in there.


----------



## oscarsftw (Aug 14, 2008)

Do they turn black with a white face when breeding??


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

There back half turns very dark, but there front half stays pretty light when breeding. I'm not sure were you are seeing all this carpinte in your fish. It looks nothing like any carpinte I've seen and almost exactly like every cyano I've seen. Just because your fish doesn't look exactly like a picture of a cyano doesn't mean it's not one. It's also doesn't mean that it's a hybrid. Every fish is slightly different and if you order 1 fish from 10 different breeders you will most likely get 10 fish that have very minor differences. There are plenty of hybrids, but they don't run rampid like everyone seems to claim. The simple fact is if you start with wild fish and breed many generations of them in aquariums you will end up with fish that don't look exactly like a wild cyano. If you want a wild cyano you will have to order it. Otherwise you will have a cyano that looks like yours, which is very standard for what you would see in a pet store.


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

oscarsftw said:


> Are Texas Cichlids Cyano suppose to be a darker color on the body? Cause mines seem like a whiteish blue.


I think the white gravel is contributing to this. A more neutral to dark color gravel might help.

Eric


----------

